# 1-ad/sex/balls



## At The Bellagio (Feb 11, 2006)

HEY I'm a long time lurker new poster... i got a big question... I'm on 1-AD right now and had sex with my girl today. i'm like a week into it and im following the directions and all (i'm 22) and I noticed after i uh "FINISHED" with her that my balls were GONE - like up inside me. That has NEVER happened b4 this... whats going on???? should i quit the cycle??? i have nolvadex for PCT... should I go to that right now???


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

I doubt after only 1 week your balls changed at all.....don't worry about it.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2006)

At The Bellagio said:
			
		

> HEY I'm a long time lurker new poster... i got a big question... I'm on 1-AD right now and had sex with my girl today. i'm like a week into it and im following the directions and all (i'm 22) and I noticed after i uh "FINISHED" *with her that my balls were GONE - like up inside me*. That has NEVER happened b4 this... whats going on???? should i quit the cycle??? i have nolvadex for PCT... should I go to that right now???



Damn, she must have been ugly.


----------



## At The Bellagio (Feb 11, 2006)

Total ive been on this stuff 11 days, so I guess almost 2 weeks


----------



## At The Bellagio (Feb 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Damn, she must have been ugly.



fuck you


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2006)

At The Bellagio said:
			
		

> fuck you



I was just joking.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

At The Bellagio said:
			
		

> fuck you


DOMS is our resident liberal anti-war hippie...just ignore her.


----------



## At The Bellagio (Feb 11, 2006)

i was joking too.

i just want to know why this is happening!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> DOMS is our resident liberal anti-war hippie...just ignore her.


I...you...I can't...I don't believe...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2006)

At The Bellagio said:
			
		

> i was joking too.
> 
> i just want to know why this is happening!!




It's way too soon for balls shrinkage.  Are you sure you're not overreacting?


----------



## At The Bellagio (Feb 11, 2006)

POSITIVE. I've never ever ever had my balls go up inside me. I mean as funny as it sounds they were seriously gone. Dog with no bun kind of thing. I had to like push the area above my dick down and they popped back down. wtf?!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2006)

Perhaps you're hyper-reactive to steroids?  I don't know if this is something that really happens or not.  You need Mudge, PirateFromHell, or one of the other steroid aficionados to help you.

Would a mod be kind enough to move this thread to the Anabolics forum?


----------



## At The Bellagio (Feb 11, 2006)

hyper-reactive? does that mean i shouldnt ever take them or that i just need to do something extra when I do??


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2006)

At The Bellagio said:
			
		

> hyper-reactive? does that mean i shouldnt ever take them or that i just need to do something extra when I do??



It's a generic term.  It just means that maybe you get shrinkage quickly.  I'm not an expert on gear, so don't get worked up.


----------



## At The Bellagio (Feb 11, 2006)

assuming I am though, does that mean I shouldnt take them and should quit my cycle now or....??


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 11, 2006)

At The Bellagio said:
			
		

> assuming I am though, does that mean I shouldnt take them and should quit my cycle now or....??




I'd say so.  You should probably go on PCT immediately.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2006)

Like I said, I'm not an expert on gear.  But if you have quick shrinkage (if such a thing is possible), I wouldn't worry about it.  Shrinkage happens.  That's like "shit happens", just worse.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 11, 2006)

At The Bellagio said:
			
		

> *had sex with my girl today. i'm like a week into it and im following the directions and all (i'm 22) *


wow, I barely last 15 minutes into it.  I can't believe yall were going at it for a whole week!

furthermore, don't let her give you directions in bed.  She'll come out dominant and you'll be her bitch for life, not to mention look incompetant.  If you already start letting her call the shots at 22, just imagine how controlling she'll be at 44.


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 11, 2006)

btw, this topic belongs in our new hybrid forum, Sexual Supplements Health forum.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 12, 2006)

You are fine. Unfortunately, I've dealt with this before I ever cycled (superdrol once). I forgot what its called but a doctor explained to me like this: there is an area where your testicles descended and your area is just bigger than others like mine. Also, with a little shrinkage which I doubt you have, its easier for them to enter, or you've always had it but you are just noticing your testis a lot more now that you are on cycle because you are worried. If they go back up inside just push them out like you did that???s what I do The worst thing is that you are more apt. to hernias.

you dont need to stop.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 12, 2006)

You come to open chat to ask this?

It's a wind-up.

If you're serious, you shouldn't be doing a cycle.  You're not even in the right room.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 12, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> You are fine. Unfortunately, I've dealt with this before I ever cycled (superdrol once). I forgot what its called but a doctor explained to me like this: there is an area where your testicles descended and your area is just bigger than others like mine. Also, with a little shrinkage which I doubt you have, its easier for them to enter, or you've always had it but you are just noticing your testis a lot more now that you are on cycle because you are worried. If they go back up inside just push them out like you did that???s what I do The worst thing is that you are more apt. to hernias.
> 
> you dont need to stop.


 
yes for some guys this is normal it's called retractile testicles. you need only be concerned if one or both spend a lot of time up in your body because they aren't meant to stay that warm and it could cause damage.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2006)

An intelligent woman.


----------



## MyK (Feb 12, 2006)

At The Bellagio said:
			
		

> HEY I'm a long time lurker new poster... i got a big question... I'm on 1-AD right now and had sex with my girl today. i'm like a week into it and im following the directions and all (i'm 22) and I noticed after i uh "FINISHED" with her that my balls were GONE - like up inside me. That has NEVER happened b4 this... whats going on???? should i quit the cycle??? i have nolvadex for PCT... should I go to that right now???



yes. go on pct right now b4 your balls disapear!


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Feb 12, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> yes. go on pct right now b4 your balls disapear!


Wow, that's some serious sh.........


----------



## musclepump (Feb 12, 2006)

If its never happened before (assuming you weren't a virgin), then you have some shrinkage. I haven't heard of it ever being needed before with a PH, but you might want to add some HCG in future cycles.


----------



## Milkyway777 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yeah that shit has happned to me before, only while im nearing the end of a six week 1-AD cycle. I just ended one and am one week into PCT and still experiencing this.  It will go back to normal after a few weeks.


----------



## Todd_ (Feb 14, 2006)

ill suckem back out bro


----------



## Hlanderr (Feb 14, 2006)

Todd_ said:
			
		

> ill suckem back out bro



what good camaraderie IM members have for each other

i feel the love

and its kinda disgusting


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 15, 2006)

just stop taking that shit man, I would never take anything that will make my babies hide like that. Damn what did ur girl say after? Did she laugh or what?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 15, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> just stop taking that shit man, I would never take anything that will make my babies hide like that. Damn what did ur girl say after? Did she laugh or what?


 
As long as his unit was working I'm sure she was just fine.


----------



## Fifedogg (Feb 20, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> You are fine. Unfortunately, I've dealt with this before I ever cycled (superdrol once). I forgot what its called but a doctor explained to me like this: there is an area where your testicles descended and your area is just bigger than others like mine. Also, with a little shrinkage which I doubt you have, its easier for them to enter, or you've always had it but you are just noticing your testis a lot more now that you are on cycle because you are worried. If they go back up inside just push them out like you did that???s what I do The worst thing is that you are more apt. to hernias.
> 
> you dont need to stop.





I Agree 100%


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 21, 2006)

Fifedogg said:
			
		

> I Agree 100%


----------

